# Cardiac Symptoms



## BionicThyroid

Just wondering if anyone has cardiac-damage or long term effects after Graves diagnosis? In addition to the racing heart, my heart seems to beat to a new tune these days. Sometimes, at night, It seems to quiver or just rattle in my chest. Other times it skips beats or adds a few extra ones. I also have shortness of breath at times...


----------



## Andros

BionicThyroid said:


> Just wondering if anyone has cardiac-damage or long term effects after Graves diagnosis? In addition to the racing heart, my heart seems to beat to a new tune these days. Sometimes, at night, It seems to quiver or just rattle in my chest. Other times it skips beats or adds a few extra ones. I also have shortness of breath at times...


Yes; I have permanent damage from failure to diagnose (doctors said it was all in my head) and from thyroid storm. I have mitral valve prolapse.

So, early intervention is a "must!"


----------



## marmax

BionicThyroid said:


> Just wondering if anyone has cardiac-damage or long term effects after Graves diagnosis? In addition to the racing heart, my heart seems to beat to a new tune these days. Sometimes, at night, It seems to quiver or just rattle in my chest. Other times it skips beats or adds a few extra ones. I also have shortness of breath at times...


Hello everyone,

I am new to this site and have just been diagnosed with Graves by my PCP in December. 41 y/o Female in good health, except this! I am very scared and on overload with all the different tests, options, procedures and outcomes. I Saw an Endocrinologist yesterday. She is Sending me for a Thyroid Scan and Uptake next week. Can anyone tell me what I can expect from this test??

My labs: TSH is 390 (Range is 0-140),
Total T3 is 157.65 and 2nd test was 298.95 (Range is 60-180) Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglob is 390 (Range is 0-139) HOW BAD IS THIS???
Could it be Thyroiditis brought on by a viral infection..

All of my symptoms and abnormal labs started back in the beginning of December after I was recovering from a bad case of the flu. MY endo tells me that I have a small chance of having thyroiditis and a greater chance of having Graves. Most of my symptoms are cardiac related...tachycardia, SOB, heaviness in chest, mouth breathing, palpitations. I am currently on 100mg Metoprolol (toprol) daily. My Endo just increased my dose to 125mg, Due to my SOB by just vacuuming or carrying a laundry basket downstairs. I also had an echocardiogram and it showed that I had mild Mitral valve regurgitation. My Endo tells me that it could resolve on it's own once i treat the hyperthyroidism. Should I be seeing a cardiologist too???

Will I ever be able to workout or go hiking with my dogs!! This really ****s.

Any insight will be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## chopper

Wow, I would say you have graves...sure seems like it. I've never seen a TSI so high. I thought my TSI was high at 179!

You sure about your TSH lab values? Most labs in the US are like .5 - 5.5 is pretty typical.

Yes you might want to check with a cardiologist just to make sure everythings ok. It's a good idea.


----------



## chopper

Hang on a sec...I might have spoke too soon. Please double check your TSH and make sure it's correct.

If you are that hyper, that TSH should be really low, not high.

Are you in the US? I am not used to you reference ranges.


----------



## Andros

marmax said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am new to this site and have just been diagnosed with Graves by my PCP in December. 41 y/o Female in good health, except this! I am very scared and on overload with all the different tests, options, procedures and outcomes. I Saw an Endocrinologist yesterday. She is Sending me for a Thyroid Scan and Uptake next week. Can anyone tell me what I can expect from this test??
> 
> My labs: TSH is 390 (Range is 0-140),
> Total T3 is 157.65 and 2nd test was 298.95 (Range is 60-180) Thyroid Stimulating Immunoglob is 390 (Range is 0-139) HOW BAD IS THIS???
> Could it be Thyroiditis brought on by a viral infection..
> 
> All of my symptoms and abnormal labs started back in the beginning of December after I was recovering from a bad case of the flu. MY endo tells me that I have a small chance of having thyroiditis and a greater chance of having Graves. Most of my symptoms are cardiac related...tachycardia, SOB, heaviness in chest, mouth breathing, palpitations. I am currently on 100mg Metoprolol (toprol) daily. My Endo just increased my dose to 125mg, Due to my SOB by just vacuuming or carrying a laundry basket downstairs. I also had an echocardiogram and it showed that I had mild Mitral valve regurgitation. My Endo tells me that it could resolve on it's own once i treat the hyperthyroidism. Should I be seeing a cardiologist too???
> 
> Will I ever be able to workout or go hiking with my dogs!! This really ****s.
> 
> Any insight will be appreciated. Thanks


You have very very high TSI which is the antibody that causes hyperthyroid/Graves'.

Here you can read all about it, http://uimc.discoveryhospital.com/main.php?t=enc&id=1516 ;the healthy person should have NO TSI (thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin) and while your other labs have gone nuttso such as a high TSH, it is common with autoimmune hyperthyroid. There is a lag time and it is a huge rollercoaster ride as well.

So, it is my humble opinion that you either have Graves' or you are in the hyper stage of Hashi's. I believe the former to be true.

Also, this is a perfect example of one of the few times T3 (Total 3) is helpful for it is so high, it is plain to see the patient is hyperthyroid in spite of the TSH being high for once again, there is a lag time.

Total is bound, unbound and sometimes rT3 hormone. Free T3 would be your unbound portion available for cellular uptake which is a handy test when the T3 is in range but the patient still feels and/or presents clinically hyper.

Glad you are having the radioactive uptake. One would want to rule out cancer. Cancer patients often but not always present hyperthyroid also.

Keep us in the loop.


----------



## marmax

Thanks for the replys..


----------



## marmax

Sorry... I made a mistake with my labs. My TSH was .2 the first time and .1 the second time.


----------



## Andros

marmax said:


> Sorry... I made a mistake with my labs. My TSH was .2 the first time and .1 the second time.


Lord have mercy; well that clinches it. You are very very hyperthyroid. Although I have seen the high TSH is "some" cases of hyperthyroid.

But I am glad you clarified. Back to the drawing board.arty0006:

You might wish to go back and edit that post so others won't be confused.


----------



## BionicThyroid

My TSI was 488!!!!!!


----------



## chopper

BionicThyroid said:


> My TSI was 488!!!!!!


Holy crap, that's high....officially the highest I've seen.


----------



## Andros

BionicThyroid said:


> My TSI was 488!!!!!!


Goodness!!! We should have a contest!arty0006:


----------



## marmax

Wow! I guess I don't feel so bad. My symptoms are mostly Cardiac. Although, I do have very itchy skin and lost a couple of pounds without really trying.

Hey Bionic, What are your symptons?? And what have you decided to do. Antithyroid meds, RAI or surgery???


----------



## BionicThyroid

Marmax- I have had every hyperthyroid symptom and then some. The most bothersome were weight loss, cardiac- (heart racing, palpatations, trembling) and digestive issues. I tried taking ATD with not much success. Then I had the RAI ablation in November. At first we weren't sure if it had worked, but for now we are in a waiting period to see if my thyroid is actually dying. I still have the issues with my heart racing and my blood pressure going up and down. The Beta blocker really helps with that. I will go back to the doctor in a few weeks for more blood work to see if anything has changed. I feel your pain, and will keep you in my prayers.


----------



## marmax

Thanks for the post Bionicthyroid. Please keep me posted on how you are doing. I am going for my Thyroid scan and uptake tomorrow. Endo increased my Toprol to 125mg/day. I have a minor rash on my face, mostly my forehead. I don't know if it is the toprol or the graves.. I guess i should ask my doc. Any thoughts???

My prayers are also with you Bionic. I hope you start to feel better soon!
Marmax


----------



## Andros

marmax said:


> Thanks for the post Bionicthyroid. Please keep me posted on how you are doing. I am going for my Thyroid scan and uptake tomorrow. Endo increased my Toprol to 125mg/day. I have a minor rash on my face, mostly my forehead. I don't know if it is the toprol or the graves.. I guess i should ask my doc. Any thoughts???
> 
> My prayers are also with you Bionic. I hope you start to feel better soon!
> Marmax


Good luck tomorrow. Will be anxious to hear all about it and the results.

Please be aware that abrupt withdrawal of Toprol may cause thyrotoxicosis/thyroid storm.
http://yq.search.yahoo.com/search?f...beta-blockade may precipitate a thyroid storm.


----------



## sidpb

marmax said:


> Thanks for the post Bionicthyroid. Please keep me posted on how you are doing. I am going for my Thyroid scan and uptake tomorrow. Endo increased my Toprol to 125mg/day. I have a minor rash on my face, mostly my forehead. I don't know if it is the toprol or the graves.. I guess i should ask my doc. Any thoughts???
> 
> My prayers are also with you Bionic. I hope you start to feel better soon!
> Marmax


Hi Marmax.

I have a rash on my chest & shoulders and appears to be working it's way down my arms. I've had it for about 6 days now. They started out looking like measles (small red dots) but eventually they get tiny pustules. They kind of itch and when I do itch them, they snap. Kind of like my own personal mini bubble wrap, lol! Sometimes, especially in the evenings, they swell to be somewhat wider and flatter. Still much smaller than hives or even the giant hives I had as a teenager. Very weird. I had something like it before about 3 months ago before I was diagnosed with Graves, although they went away in a few days. I am not on any RX except for 3 Propranolol 20mg, 2X daily and I also take Amoxicillin 500 mgs 3X a day for a bacterial infection I have in my throat. Does that sound like the same thing?


----------



## chopper

sidpb, my buddy in college had the same exact type of rash you described and it turned out to be the amoxicillan. He was allergic to that type of Penicillin but he never had trouble with Penicillin before. I can almost bet its from the Amoxil.


----------



## marmax

Hi sid, 
Actually, It is mostly on my forehead and it kinda fades and then will become more prominent. i did have a few small raised red spots..Almost like a hive. But I think they were from nerves. faded in a couple of days. I have been very stressed the past few weeks. Newly diagnosed...ya know what I mean. 
I hope you are feeling better!


----------



## marmax

Thanks for the info Andros. Actually, I'm thinking of telling my doc that I want to try a different beta-blocker... The toprol does not seem to be doing a very good job.
My blood pressure is fine but my heart rate is still anywhere from 105-108 at rest and 112-118 with minimal exertion. Any suggestions? I really do not want to increase my dose. Already taking 125mg qd. My primary says no more than 200mg is recommended, and my endo says 400mg. THATS CRAZY!! SEEMS LIKE ALOT.


----------



## Andros

marmax said:


> Thanks for the info Andros. Actually, I'm thinking of telling my doc that I want to try a different beta-blocker... The toprol does not seem to be doing a very good job.
> My blood pressure is fine but my heart rate is still anywhere from 105-108 at rest and 112-118 with minimal exertion. Any suggestions? I really do not want to increase my dose. Already taking 125mg qd. My primary says no more than 200mg is recommended, and my endo says 400mg. THATS CRAZY!! SEEMS LIKE ALOT.


I personally would not make any changes until you get your uptake and as a matter of fact, that is precisely why I looked up the Toprol because I wondered if it will interfere w/ your uptake. The jury is out; but I do wonder for "if" quitting it cold turkey would cause a thyroxine dump, one has to wonder how that is going to affect your test. This all implies to me that the Toprol does help keep your thyroxine levels down. Not good when going for an uptake as you want accurate results.

I wonder if you should talk to the doctor about this or even better, the radiologist who is doing the uptake? You don't want a false report and you don't want to waste your time and money either.

When is the uptake scheduled?


----------



## marmax

Hi Andros, I went today to drink my radioactive iodine solution. It was.... I- 131 sod.lodide. The measured amount was 6.5uci. Just had to drink the solution today and then tomorrow they do the scan and take pictures.. I was also told they will be injecting me with something, but I have no idea what it is! Does anyone know what the heck I will be injected with!! I thought I just had to drink the solution. Marmax


----------



## marmax

Completed my scan and uptake today. Was able to view images off the record per Tech. Left side of thyroid looked larger than otherside. Entire thyroid was dark in color. Uptake was 65%. Waiting to hear from Endo on whether or not I can start my anti-thyroid meds or what.


----------



## Andros

marmax said:


> Completed my scan and uptake today. Was able to view images off the record per Tech. Left side of thyroid looked larger than otherside. Entire thyroid was dark in color. Uptake was 65%. Waiting to hear from Endo on whether or not I can start my anti-thyroid meds or what.


And what did they inject you with, I am wondering? I am glad that is behind you now and we all will be most interested in the entire report as well as what medical intervention will take place.

How do you feel? Are you okay after all of that?


----------

